# New Food (yet another one)



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

A friend of mine sent me this link to a "food club" It looks very different. And sounds good and not to expensive. It is not raw-- but it is not cooked either---
check out the site-- let me know what you all think.

http://www.balancediet.com/


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OK- Never mind on this one-- My friend checked them out with the NM better business bureau and they got an "F" -- some really bad stories of animals getting sick. I would delete this thread if I could.


----------

